# V.I Instrument database! What do you play?



## Evan Gamble

I guess we might as well start a list. Just place your name and what instrument is available for you too play/record. I'll start...


----------



## Evan Gamble

Evan Gamble-*Concert B Flat Trumpet*


----------



## Herman Witkam

Updated march 8th '05

MIDDLE EAST:
reeds: Armenian Duduk, Zurna, Turkish Mey
flutes: Armenian Shvi, Turkish recorder
strings: Turkish Baglama Saz, 
percussion: Darbuka/Dumbek, Riq, Framedrum

CHINA:
flutes: Xiao, Dizi
reeds: Suona, Guanzi, Bawu, Sheng, Hulusi 
strings: Yuequin

INDIA:
reeds: Been (snake charmer), Shehnai
flutes: Shiva whistle
percussion: Tabla (basic)

SOUTHEAST ASIA:
flutes: Suling, Banuri
reeds: Khaen
percussion: Calung, Kluwak, Dan Moi (jaw harp)

AMERICAS:
flutes: Quena, Tarka, Moceno, Rondador & Malta panpipes, Native American Spirit flute
reeds: Xaphoon
percussion: Cajon

AFRICA: 
flutes: Ney (Egyptian), 
reeds: Egyptian Mijwiz, Morrocan Gaita 
percussion: Balophon, DjembÃ©, Maroccan Bendir, Maroccan Conga, Nigerian Udu, Nigerian Logdrums

EUROPE:
flutes: Baroque Recorders (treble, alto, tenor, bass), Irish/Celtic Low Whistles & Tin Whistles, Bulgarian Dvoyanka and Duduk whistles, ocarinas, misc. whistles & flutes
reeds: French Bombarde, treble Crumhorn, melodica, bagpipe chanter

guitars: electric, acoustic (steel & nylon), (5 string) bass guitar (finger or pick, no advanced slapping/popping).

For updates check out: http://www.herman-witkam.com/


----------



## Leandro Gardini

Leandro Gardini - classical pianist!!!


----------



## José Herring

leogardini said:


> Leandro Gardini - classical pianist!!!




Leandro Gardini- exclamation point graffiti artist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Edit:

I play Clarinet and I conduct.

Jose


----------



## groove

Stephane Le Gouvello :
Drum & misc Percs : tamb/triangle/shakers/cajon/dumbek/guiro/body


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I have created a sticky for this, but my guess is this topc will be moved...maybe to Welcome VI area or comp area, not sure yet.


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Aaron Sapp-*Your Mother*


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Aaron Sapp-*...and Trumpet*


----------



## Scott Rogers

..........


----------



## Niah

Herman you have a pm.


----------



## fictionmusic

Great idea Evan!

For my part I am a guitarist-bassist.


----------



## Leandro Gardini

josejherring said:


> leogardini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leandro Gardini - classical pianist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leandro Gardini- exclamation point graffiti artist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

And the best thing about this is that it drives Aaron crazy...isn?t it cool 8) ???


----------



## Evan Gamble

Here are some I'm transferring from the other thread...

Ned Bouhalassa- Electric Bass: (No popping/slap, though. Sorry )

IvanP -classical piano

Frankie Ho- classical guitar

Alex Pheffer- Acoustic/electric guitar

Scott Cairns - Native American Flute

Craig Sharmat -Acoustic/electric guitar

ToddK- Acoustic/electric guitar


----------



## madbulk

Brian McBrearty - Non classical piano, ep, clav and such.


----------



## dimitris

Clay & plastic winds, and garbage fx. Percussion section?


----------



## MCS

Michael Schrattbauer - Violin

...but I?m really out of practice...


----------



## Tod

Guitar, Ac/El.


----------



## Bob Gravy

Pedal Steel!


----------



## Waywyn

k, i can just fill in some more or less unprofessional skill of instruments:

xiao, tin whistle, really horrible and scratchy violin ...

besides that and as a main instrument i play: guitar ac/el and e-bass


as for the xiao, there is a little example around in a track i did for a game rest is RA by the way:
http://www.ankh-game.de/ (english version also available)

Alex Pfeffer was the name


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Guitar, electric/acoustic/MIDI


----------



## Lpp

Alexander R?der

the 100th Keyboard, I assume... and about the 10th Trumpet, plus I can?t play it extraordinarily well, but maybe I can be of help.



Let ?em come 8)


----------



## thesoundsmith

David Kempton - jazz and pop piano, Hammond organ, electric keyboards and modular synths as needed, some sarod and tambura. Have available but do not play well enough to qualify - shata-tantri veena (Indian santoor) tabla, sarangi, cheap sitar and a couple of other Indian and Persian instryments I can't remember at the moment and am too lazy to get up and go look...


----------



## Thonex

Nylon, acoustic, electric guitar. I play at the piano (especially for arrangements)... but would never consider myself a pianist.


----------



## Markleford

Is this for physical instruments we have on hand to record?

- Electric guitar
- Acoustic guitar (steel string)
- Fretted bass (and slap/pop )
- Fretless bass
- Cornet
- Eb tenor/peck horn
- Frumpet (Getzen's "Trumpet in F")
- Tenor trombone
- Tenor sax
- Drum kit

And I have a jazz piano background, but alas no real piano (grand nor EP) at my disposal.

- m (EDIT: forgot name, Markleford Friedman)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

I play sequencer :lol: 

no games, sorry


This is a great topic, so Frederick has moved it from the Universe Repair section to this Welcome section.

This may be an interesting start for virtual jam and recording sessions!

Group hug!


----------



## xylophonetic

classical and jazz pianist


----------



## Franky Vintaudio

Franky Vintaudio

Keyboards 
Classical Piano
Electric and acoustic Guitar
Electric Bass
Lead Vocals
Back vocals


Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## TARI

Hi!!

I play accordion, piano and celtic harp.


----------



## Rob Elliott

piano (in whatever style the client wants) :shock: :wink: 


(serious as a heart attack - a recent client wanted something 'between a Polka and a turkisk folksy tune'. Started it on piano - the part actually sounded better on accordion. Actually - had a blast working on it.)

Rob


----------



## Styrus

And another pianist  

Previously a bass player, and occasionally still am.


----------



## nickmcalley

I play saxophone- flute - guitar- bass- mandolin - drums - keyboards. I'm a one man band I guess.www.nickmcalley.com


----------



## esencia

Another pianist here!
Also, some percussion, guitar and vocals


----------



## Lex

CHUG! CHUG! guitar....

Alex


----------



## D.J.

Piano, Vintage Keys, synths, Accordion (some)

Piano: alot of gospel, and a few New Orleans styles (Mac Rebennac, Prof Longhair) , 
some stride as well as the usual roots, blues, boogie stuff, country...

I also worked alot playing 'vintage keys':
Rhodes, HammonB3, Clavinet, Wurlitzer (and all the typical styles
associated with these)

I can also play basic accordion (roots style single lines, nothing two handed yet)

various synths including an old Korg MS-10 (no plug-in can do that!)


----------



## Kaatza_Music

Leon Portelance - Electric & Acoustic Guitar, Bass Guitar, Keyboards


----------



## fitch

I play Cello in the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland since 1995


if any of you need anything give me a shout :D


----------



## tgfoo

Tim Hill. I play classical piano and electric bass and acoutic(rather poorly) bass.


----------



## Doug Wellington

Electric bass (4, 5 and 12 string), MidiBase, Akai EWI, native american flute, bansuri, didgeridoo, djembe, udu, frame drums, various loopers, synths and sample libraries...


----------



## Herman Witkam

Nice list Doug.

Can you recommend any builders for Bansuri and Native Am. flute?


----------



## Doug Wellington

Herman Witkam @ Wed Mar 08 said:


> Nice list Doug.


It's the muse talking... 


> Can you recommend any builders for Bansuri and Native Am. flute?


Well, I got my bansuri from Manose. http://www.manosemusic.com/ I think one of his other students makes them. I've heard that Jeff Whittier ("Bansuri Jeff") is good, but I haven't actually seen any of his work...

As for native american style flutes, I use a Ken Light PF series http://www.aoflutes.com/ along with a couple Laughing Crow http://www.cedarflutes.com/ flutes and High Spirits bass flutes http://www.highspirits.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=33 (http://www.highspirits.com/mcart/index. ... e=3&amp;cat=33)


----------



## danpowers

Violin and viola fairly well. Keyboards fairly badly.


----------



## Ed

Doug Wellington @ Tue Mar 07 said:


> , various loopers, synths and sample libraries...



Oh come on that doesnt count. lol. 

"What instrument do you play?"

" Oh I play samplers and loopers."


----------



## Doug Wellington

Ed @ Sun Mar 19 said:


> "What instrument do you play?"
> " Oh I play samplers and loopers."


I know a guy who treats his reverb unit as an instrument!


----------



## gravehill

Electric and acoustic guitar, bass guitar and keyboards.

Currently learning MIDI saxophone and flute.


----------



## Mike Greene

Keyboards and guitars. Keyboards is my main instrument (piano lessons and all that). But guitar is the instrument I love playing.

- Mike Greene


----------



## sbkp

Guitar -- electric, acoustic, etc...

- Stefan


----------



## neoTypic

James Roy

Bb Clarinet
Soprano Recorder
Lyric/Operatic Tenor/Baritone

Good idea.


----------



## MrFlexx

Guitar - All styles
Piano
Bouzouki


----------



## misterbee

MisterBee - jazz, funk, show trumpet. No classical. Nothing that requires finesse. :roll:

...gave up the trumpet. Now its EWI all the way.


----------



## TheAlps

I play tenor and soprano saxophones (alto and bari too tho i dont own them), EWI, west african/ ghanese percussion (lunna, dun don, kidi, etc), and i use my nubs to some degree on my Kurzweil K2600sx :D


----------



## Hannes_F

Hannes Frischat - *VIOLIN*. Performing regularly which helps to stay in shape :mrgreen: .


----------



## Pando

I play radio..


(kidding...) Piano & accordion, and, of course, keyboards/synths/samplers. Used to learn violin for 7 years when I was young, still remember the grueling sessions, and the horrible screaches coming out of that box, but don't play currently.


----------



## probell

Keyboards and Trombone.. Garritan Orch.Atmosphere,RMX,Reason,Virtual Guitar, Korg Triton...Sequence with dp 4.5


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

errr....


----------



## thegetawayplan9

Trumpet and Cornet in Bb
Synth stuff (does that even count)
Guitars
Drums (in early 07 when I get more Mics)


----------



## EdgeSounds

clarinet and keyboards. also can some bass, guitar, sax, flute, oboe, basoon etc. and computer


----------



## redleicester

Me.....erm.......

Classically trained singer - counter tenor / operatic tenor / inebriated alto / beegees impressions

Piano - jazz pianist at heart, boogiewoogie when drunk, good at murdering classical pieces.

Bb Clarinet / Tenor Sax - only because they're basically the same fingered. Sneeze uncontrollably every time I play as they sit here gathering dust...


----------



## Franz

Franz -

Vocals, Chapman Stick, guitar, keyboards, ethnic and classical flutes, skin drums and all kinds of percussion.

I also use feedback loops of reverbs and delays to "play".


----------



## CoconutWilly

RussG acoustic/electric guitar electric bass 
fumble the keys batter some skins


----------



## bryla

Thomas Bryla

Keys of all kind and lots of different stuff for the fun of it. Theremin!


----------



## Ashermusic

Jay Asher-piano, keyboards, vocals


----------



## choir

I always consider to try the udu's,you shouldn't depend on the price or the brand that much it's not a rule that the expensive one would sound the best and as you know it's a matter of taste.
These are the udu's that i play(my taste)

- 13-inch diameter Udu with drum head

- I have one thats hand crafted by the Frank Giorgin 15.5 inches (40cm)

http://www.udu.com/udu_html/handrum.html

- And the last one is the one that i got it in Turkey, It's handcrafted and has a wonderful sound.

All of my udu's has been bought from the crafting shop i don't depend on the brand i depand on the sound...

If you are thinking of buying a new one don't hesitate to ask for a suggestion/

 " All Th3 Best "


----------



## Herman Witkam

cool - The LP one I have is actually developed by him.





(The double chambered one on the top left)


What do you think of Schlagwerk's Udu range?
http://www.schlagwerk.de/home_e/instruments/udu.htm


----------



## choir

Sounds interesting and sounds good actually  

I check all the audio samples and they are wonderful :wink: 

U 50 - Bongodu and the U 80 are my favourite, i also liked the U 25 - Lokomudu which i could use it in a latin track along with the bongos or with the middle eastern track along with the darbuka's etc.

I think i might get one from the Schlagwerk.

Thanks for sharing 

" All the b3st "


----------



## damoy

Well I used to play woodwinds (sax, clar, flute), but I couldn't keep up and somtime during college I sold all my instruments (well I gave my flute to my sister) to buy a bunch of synths :shock: So now I'm just a meager keyboardist I suppose :smile:


----------



## Angel

hmmm.. thought I already wrote here...

so...
Acoustic Guitar (Fingerpicking mainly)
Electric Guitar
Keyboards
Vocal Chords 

Thorsten Engel was the name... habe die Ehre


----------



## spoon

>8o 

never seen this thread before....maybe this forum got his own way to reveal its threads...every day a bit more 


Marco: - acoustic/electric guitar
- bass (no slapping/popping)


----------



## nikolas

Nikolas Sideris

(Used to play) piano, but didn't have any kind of keyboard for the past 3 years in my house. So no practice makes Nikolas a sad boy :( Still I used to play really well...


----------



## David A

Hello Nikolas  I also play the world's best instrument-the pianoforte.


----------



## JT3_Jon

VERY COOL THREAD!!

I majored in classical saxophone at CSUN, but can play both classical and Jazz/pop; currently only own an alto though. 

I can also play a mean EWI.


----------



## careyford

I sing, play sax and a very little piano. When I was devoting more time to performing, I played oboe and a smattering of the other woodwinds. I once learned to play "When Yuba Plays the Rhumba on the Tuba" on the trombone, but that was long ago.


----------



## JB78

Electric and acoustic guitars.

Best regards
Jon


----------



## rayinstirling

my first keyboard

http://www.raymondkemp.com/firstkeys.jpg

A mean clarinet :lol:

I can't even work out how to post this picture automatically
More dead brain cells


----------



## a7

Anything I can make a sound with, but mostly:

Guitar
Bass 
Piano
Voice


----------



## Keymaster

piano, synths, percussion, grill, and bar shaker!


----------



## StrangeCat

I play the piano(all styles). and play keyboards( depending on the style).


----------



## CFDG

OK, I play Melodica (all models, Hohner vintage green alto 62' to 37 piano keys '08 ), Kazoo (metal *AND* plastic) and Cajon (including the smallest Cajon in the world, 3 cm X 4 cm X 4 cm, quite uninteresting sound wise), plus a handfull of other instruments which can be easily mocked up by everyone here, so let's stick with melodica and kazoo. :mrgreen: 

Christian


----------



## Stefan K

Clarinet.

also clarinet in A, classical clarinet, jazz clarinet, klezmer clarinet, gipsy clarinet, arabic clarinet, north-eastern-european clarinet, and some balkan clarinet too.  well keyboard instruments too of course.


----------



## Justus

Hi!

Piano,
Bass,
Guitar,
Drums,
Saxophone,
Percussion,
Recorder,
Blues Harp,
Ukulele


----------



## Hardy Heern

Like others I play the sequencer the best.

I did have enforced piano lessons as a boy when I spent most of my practice time crying and saying I didn't want to do it! I also played the clarinet for a couple of years.....reaching the dizzy heights of playing the easy base part of a Mozart clarinet duet at a school concert. My vibrato was amazing due to my nerves......

Then at around 52-56yrs I had a second wind and took piano grades but chickened out at Grade 5!! I can read the notes OK but can't improvise for nuts. Anyway; don't mess with me....I *know *what I'm talking about!!  (well up to Grade 5 anyway!)

Shortly after that I taught myself to touch type......now _*that's *_one of the best things I ever did......as I can bore everyone sh*tless without excessive effort!!! o-[][]-o 

Frank


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Hi!
my main instruments are classical guitar
Acoustic and electric guitar
Bass
Vocals
Violin
Piano

PD:yes strictly in that order!


----------



## bmdaustin

I play all the saxes, clarinets and flutes - no double reeds. Composer-level keyboard skills.


----------



## jtenney

Hi all--

I've played violin professionally for 35+ years: In gardens, in vineyards, in studios, in pits, on stages, in airports, in hotel lobbies, etc. etc. Classical, rock, blues, used to do country.

Used to play mandolin a lot, but after I sprained both wrists and broke left first finger, I never could do the necessary positions again. I was very lucky to be able to play violin again!! Also played electric bass OK, but not for a few years. Oh, and hand drums.

I'm new to sampling. A lot to learn, a lot of music to write! My wife, who plays good piano (and strings), is going to help me with my barely-rudimentary piano "skills" so I can do more fluent midi.

Thanks to all of you VI people! I'm learning a huge amount already by hanging around these forums!!

later,
John


----------



## MettaAudio

Hey gang, I am a euphonium player. Really. I didn't see that on the list, so I thought I'd add it in! So, if your latest work calls for euphonium solo, I'm your man.

Much metta,

John


----------



## djbowyer

Accordion, Saxophone, Piano

Now, I would really like to know how OTHERS got their strat on the accordion. I'll tell mine if you'll tell yours! Mine involves a catholic school, the second grade and "free" lessons.


----------



## Erhu

Another pianist here!


----------



## Daniel

I am as a church organist so I can play Pipe Organ, Electone, Keyboard :wink:


----------



## Mike Marino

Mike Marino

Rudimental (marching percussion)
Concert percussion
World percussion
Drum set
Piano (a little)

I have been playing drums and percussion for almost 20 years. I currently hold endorsements from Vic Firth Sticks & Mallets, Sticktape.com, Pageantry Arts Concepts, and Dynasty Drums.


----------



## stonzthro

String Bass - classical mostly though I can improvise too
Electric Bass
Guitar a little
Logic Pro


----------



## williamrice

Will Rice:

Piano/Keyboards
Concert flute (open hole)
Duduk - http://www.williamrice.co.uk/music/instruments/duduk.mp3 (mp3 demo link)
Shakuhachi - http://www.williamrice.co.uk/music/instruments/shakuhachi.mp3 (mp3 demo link)
Charango - http://www.williamrice.co.uk/music/instruments/charango.mp3 (mp3 demo link)
Guitars
Bass
Soprano Saxophone
EWI
Nasty Violin FX
Nasty Double Bass FX
Various Home Built Instruments

email me for online / London sessions of any of the above
mail /at/ reflektive.com


----------



## Jem7

I'm playing electric guitar.


----------



## maraskandi

Hi guys

Piano, all styles. Some percussion, and vocals

I'll attempt to get a sound out of most anything..

http://patrickytting.com


----------



## johnhamilton

Pianist, Cellist and I can bang some pots :twisted:


----------



## Mick Emery

My instruments is: Synthophone


----------



## Patch666

Drums and Percussion.
Electric and Acoustic Guitar.
Basic Keys
Tenor Vocals.


----------



## damenadam

Hello all

I play the Middle Eastern Oud


----------



## JonnyB12

I play French Horn, Wagner Tuba and Natural Horn


----------



## mlittle577

Jazz Piano, Gospel Organ!


----------



## FredrikJonasson

Hey! I'm a (mostly classically trained) tenor!
Fredrik


----------



## Oliverorol

Good evening everyone! 

Early Ragtime / Folk / Fingerstyle guitar
Electric Guitar
Classical Piano
Banjo
Drums
and Logic 9!

-Oliver


----------



## jgarciaserra

Hi!
I'm Jaume from Mallorca, Spain.

I'm professional classical Saxophone player (Soprano, Contralt and Tenor) and conductor (Symphonic Concert Band and Orchestras)
I play guitars, lute, keyboards, percussion (latin, drums...)

And as everybody here... saaaaaamples!


----------



## JaredJn

Jared Joseph - Piano, Bass/Baritone Vocalist, Conductor (If that's an instrument)


----------



## Arbee

Modern piano across a number of genres (Dave Grusin being a major inspiration) with a few classical chops, acoustic/electric guitar and few other things but not played well enough to mention here :oops: .


----------



## windshore

Ha, I guess I never posted for this. The short list is:

Flutes: Flute / Piccolo / Alto Flute
Ethnic flutes (Large variety including: Chinese, Bonsuri, Ocarinas, Quenas, Pennywhistles etc.)

Clarinets: Bb-Clarinet / Eb-Clarinet / Bass Clarinet (low C ext.)

Saxophones: Soprano /Alto / Tenor / Bari / Bass

I'm in LA and do a lot of overdubs in my studio for people via the internet. I trained and started off as a session player so I'm comfortable with different styles. My doubles don't sound like doubles. I take a lot of pride sounding liking a specialist on each instrument I play.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I'll vouch for Windshore, my number guy for 10 yrs running


----------



## Casey Edwards

I'm both an electric guitarist and pianist. On guitar my idol remains John Petrucci without fail. He has been an excellent model of discipline at the instrument. As for piano, I only consider myself an intermediate player because I studied at my university only, but did play full sonatas and the whole bag. Mostly though, I'm very comfortable with an electric in my hand for anything from blues to progressive metal.


----------



## FriFlo

Kontakt 5, Vienna Instruments pro and Omnisphere ... next year I am probably starting to learn Kontakt 6! :mrgreen:


----------



## FriFlo

Ha Ha! Seriously: piano, guitar, electric bass and some percussion, like hang drum and stuff ...


----------



## park bench

Piano (who doesn't here?)
Mallet percussion


----------



## musophrenic

OK, I'll bite 

Piano primarily, and other such keyboard instruments
Guitars - acoustic and electric, but I'm partial to nylon strings
Melodica (does that count as wind, keys, or both?)
Oud
Vocals if need be (including some Middle Eastern stylings)
Darbuka, hand cymbals and triangles (rhythmically, not just one shots), various percussion (I'm not a percussionist, but I can manage :D)

Does being a lyricist count here too?


----------



## kof gadol

Uhm... I sing :oops: 

Does that count? 

A demo (don't be distracted by my strange visuals... long story): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tDj_VanH3g


----------



## leafInTheWind

Bit of piano, sax, various ethnic flutes. Mmm..


----------



## KevinK

Bass guitar, guitar and Chapman Stick.

Stick - http://youtu.be/Ox2yPHlLr1s 

Bass - http://youtu.be/s7UCAiW77kI


----------



## SyMTiK

i play drums, guitar, piano (not well  ), used to play trombone, and picking up violin.


----------



## Samulis

Tenor & Bass trombone, bass recorder, and a claxon horn if you call that an instrument vs. a noise-maker.


----------



## valexnerfarious

Symphonic/Black metal drums


----------



## PJMorgan

Hi

I play:
Electric guitar _-) 

Bass guitar
Drums (moderately well) /\~O 

Keyboard (badly but it's a work in progress)


----------



## 100khz

I play Indian Bamboo Flute known as Bansuri.


----------



## Jonstatham

Jon Statham

Vocals, guitar, bass

http://www.soundcloud.com/jonstatham


----------



## Per Boysen

Per Boysen:
- Chapman Stick (twelve stringed 36" scale Grand, 26,5" scale Stick Guitar). 
- Electric Guitar (strat with floating whammy, telecaster). 
- Lapsteel guitar (Dusenberg, the one with two levers that may sound like a pedal steel).
- Fretless Harp Guitar (6 str neck + 6 harp strings. Dual PUPs and outputs). 
- Alto Traverse Flute.
- Tenor Sax- 
- EWI. 
- Ableton Push. 
- Playable electronic live sound design for my instruments.


----------



## mirrodin

Piano, Guitar, Bass, sing, drums & percussion.


----------



## reddognoyz

Guitar

Keyboards(a data entry device for the most part but I am facile with a bc and single lines, Chords still make me think after twenty years, Guitar=brain->music...Piano="crap,I suck at this!")

Hawaiian lap steel, uke, 

I fool around with ethnic winds enough to get a flavor.

Clackamore


----------



## BillionsUponUs

Im Arnie and I play 7-string electric guitar with an AXE-FX II


----------



## owenave

My name is Larry, I play Keyboards I have a bunch of different Synth modules and Samplers.
I have been sequencing since mid 80s and feel like I play a lot of different instruments
because when you play virtual Instruments you have to think like the real player would think or it does not sound real. I also am a member of "Virtual Instruments Addiction Anonymous" And I don't think VI is a good place for that or my bank account. That and I play a Virtual Sense of Humor if you notice from my posts.


----------



## trumpoz

I'm Richard - as you can see by my avatar I play the eek-o-phone, more commonly known as the trumpet. I also play the usual doubles - cornet and flugel. Mainly a jazz and commercial player.


----------



## owenave

trumpoz said:


> I'm Richard - as you can see by my avatar I play the eek-o-phone, more commonly known as the trumpet. I also play the usual doubles - cornet and flugel. Mainly a jazz and commercial player.


Hello Richard nice to meet you. I hope to one day tour over in Australia.


----------



## AlexandraMusic

I am Alexandra and I sing and play the piano 

I have a long list of instruments I want to learn that are on the 'to do' list...


----------



## jphturtle

I'm John, and I live in Little Rock, AR. I play just guitar, simple melodies and arpeggios. Fingerstyle and strums. Nothing fancy, just a bit in the intermediate range.


----------



## Joel8491

Joel Pierson
I am just now getting started learning to play the Synthophone which is a modified Alto saxophone wind controller . (Softwind Instruments) I also play concert flute and originally was a drummer and started building my chops again thiking it will help my overall musicianship. I'm pursuing Jazz.
I have a recording studio in the attic that I'm learning to use. Reaper, ToonTrack Drums, Pianos, EasyMix as well as Sample Modeling's "The Saxophones" Swam engine.
It's a great time to be alive!


----------



## Wagtunes

Steven Wagenheim

I play Piano, Guitar and Drums. None particular well but good enough to do my recordings. More of a composer than a performer.


----------



## J-M

I play mainly guitar, but I also play the bass parts for my recordings. When the song needs a piano/synth part, I try to play it myself, if I can't...well...I program it and hope that no one notices. :D


----------



## Nexus52085

David Boudreaux - Piano, Organ, Vocals!


----------



## ZeroZero

Main Instruments: Trumpet (classical) Cornet (Brass Band), Teonro sax (jazz blues soul rock everything) then keyboards (A100, Roland 700NX) Jazz standards, a little bit of Bach.
Secondary instruments (some experience) trombone, flute, guitars.
Lacking in the violin camp


----------



## Christof

Christof, Cello, bass guitar, keyboards and guitar.


----------



## ken c

Ken Chan, Guitar - Jazz/Studio


----------



## Mithrandir

Piano, used to play oboe. A bit of guitar and drums.


----------



## jvsax

Hi folks, these are my woodwinds:
1976 Selmer Mark VI Soprano Sax
1979 Selmer Mark VII Alto Sax
1969 Selmer Mark VI Tenor Sax
2013 Barone Baritone Sax (low A)
2004 Yamaha Model 81 Piccolo
2005 Emerson sterling silver C Flute (open hole, low B)
2012 Gemeinhardt solid silver Alto Flute
1996 Emerson Bass Flute (sterling silver headjoint, low B)
2014 Buffet Eb Clarinet
1979 Buffet R13 Bb Clarinet
1968 LeBlanc Model 400 Bass Clarinet
1975 Fox Model 400 Oboe
1959 Cabart English Horn
2016 Yahama WX-5 Wind Synthesizer
Bb Tarogato (Timisoara, Romania)

Demo tracks are here: http://jvsax.com (jvsax.com)


----------



## sagebaggott

Sage Baggott-

All kinds of latin percussion, mostly Cuban percussion (conga, bongo, timbales, etc) and drumset. 

I'm also quite an experienced cajon player, having spent many years playing Flamenco music and some Afro-Peruvian music in the Bay Area.

Spent most of my youth and early adulthood in the classical world, so have lots of experience with (and, given enough notice, access to) most of the standard orchestral percussion (snares, gran cassa, crash cymbals, timpani, etc.).

Oh yeah, and I have access to a full orchestra, which has played and recorded with many musicians and composers in the Bay Area, in a variety of styles and settings:

http://www.awesomeorchestra.org/

but that last part might be for another thread...


----------



## RussellSzabados

Hi, 

My name is Russell Szabados, I'm pretty new here, currently living in Las Vegas. 

I play piano & synths (Roland JX-3P w/ PG-200 programmer, Korg DW-8000, Ensoniq TS-12), guitar (Les Paul & classical acoustic) and electric bass (P-bass, fretless, Fender Jazz). I have a lot of experience programming drums as well (Roland R-8 mk.II & R-5, Alexis SR-16 and Stylus RMX, Drumazon, Punch and Ultrabeat). 

I'm also somewhat experienced with Chapman Stick, sitar, tabla, and various Latin percussions (guiro, bongos, maracas).


----------



## SlawinskiWoj

hi everyone,

I play cello, but I am running a company which provides a real orchestral instruments recordings online.
(SynaxisMusic)

So if you need:

1. Violin solo/ overdub section
2. Viola solo/ overdub section
3.Cello solo/ overdub section
4. Flutes/ piccolo, natural, tenor, bass
5.Clarinetes/ es, b, a, bass
6. Oboe/ english horn
7. basson
8. trupet
9. Trombone
10. french horn
11. woodwinds or brass overdub section.

don't hesitate to contact me.

I am also looking for amazing mock up artists, having LASS, Spitfire, CSS, EWQL and stuff like that to cooperate.
I want to create a competitive offer for live orchestra recordings - great libraries enriched by live recorded solo and overdub sections.

it works pretty well, but It needs more people to be involve.

If you are interesting, please write.

Greatings for all VI artists!

Wojtek


----------



## SoundMachine

David - Ac/Elec Guitar, Piano, Analogue Synths, Bass, Drums, Voice...Oo and my fave, the mighty Modular (days of hypnotic knobtastic noodling, bliss!)


----------



## Greeny

Hi everyone, 
I play piano and keyboards mainly early 80's synths.


----------



## Paul Grymaud

Hi guys. 

Interesting thread. I have not quite understood the meaning of this subject, but according to the posts, it seems that it is about who plays what real musical instruments, and if so, what is the purpose of this database? To propose exchanges, unilateral services, arrangements? In practice, I play mostly bluegrass banjo. Also acoustic guitar, piano. And, I sing a little of everything: opera, rock, pop ... So, if you need to add (free) a track or several, contact me by PM. In the same vein, if I need a blues saxophone or harmonica (I'm very interested!) It must be possible or not?

Also, would it be possible to extend the services, for example, to offer mixing possibilities? This could be rewarding because nothing beats mixing a title by someone other than the one who arranged it. Am I right ?


----------



## Sebastijan Duh

Evan Gamble said:


> I guess we might as well start a list. Just place your name and what instrument is available for you too play/record. I'll start...



Piano


----------



## Sebastijan Duh

Evan Gamble said:


> I guess we might as well start a list. Just place your name and what instrument is available for you too play/record. I'll start...


Fender Rhodes


----------



## Sebastijan Duh

Evan Gamble said:


> I guess we might as well start a list. Just place your name and what instrument is available for you too play/record. I'll start...


And orchestra when possible.
Sorry for three posts, but i had to fill post limit before submitting links with music. No other harm has been done.


----------



## StefanE

I love to play my guitars, no matter how many strings, if it is acoustic or electric, ... and to experiment with VSTs, mainly from NI Komplete and Project Sam. Oops, I almost forgot my voice, probably intentionally.


----------



## Daniele Nasuti

Mainly Keyboard, but also Tuba, Guitar, Electric Bass, and a little bit Drums.


----------



## Tice

Medieval percussion, and some piano.


----------



## synergy543

Rest in Peace Evan Gamble (OP). Miss you man!


----------



## Ikenna eze

Ikenna eze-alto sax, tenor sax, bari sax, clarinet, trombone, classical guitar and electric guitar


----------



## Crowe

-Rock and Metal (I am somewhat rusty)-
Guitar (Acoustic, electric)
Bass
Drums
Vocals

And currently learning to play the piano (Jazz and some classical)


----------



## zygomatic

El. guitar and bass
Drums
Keyboards
VSTis


----------



## Felipe Álvarez

Felipe Alvarez
Electric guitar


----------



## TomislavEP

My primary instrument is piano, but I play all types of keyboard and guitar instruments too. Been playing keyboards professionally for years now. As a composer, I strive to diversity so I've been learning to play some new instruments lately such as mandolin, tin whistle, recorder and various hand percussion.


----------



## iliatilev

Guitar and a little bit of keyboards :D


----------



## keymanpal

Eigenharp Alpha
Eigenharp Pico
Haken Continuum Fingerboard
LinnStrument
keyboards


----------



## windshore

Woodwinds - no double reeds. I've got a boat-load of credits as a session player if you want to check out my site www.windshoremusic.com 
I also get a great recorded sound here. 

Flutes: Concert, Alto, Picc, 
Ethnic Flutes: Bansuri, Quena, Ditzi, Pennywhistles, Irish flute, ocarinas 
Saxes: Sop, Alto, Tenor, Bari, Bass
Clarinets: Bass, Bb, Eb sop


----------



## Isaac George

Hi everyone, new here. I play ambient and blues-based electric guitar, and a bit of synth stuff.


----------



## RGT Team

We play and record all kinds of guitars, from classical to metal.


----------



## ahkolumi

The instrument I am willing to tell other musicians I play is classical guitar. I can do most string instruments and piano though.


----------



## Monkey Man

Guitar, bass and keys... all terribly.


----------



## MarcusD

Electric & acoustic guitars

Electric Bass

For percussion I have access to a MASSIVE collection ranging from pots, pans, desks, toilets, cardboard boxes, stairs, walls & floors to trees, roads, turtles, rocks - pretty much anything you can paradiddle on.


----------



## Emmylouwho

Hi! I play violin and am trying to learn viola!


----------



## shomynik

I play every instrument in existence... with my keys (haven't read the thread but Im sure this joke came up at least half the time )

Without a computer... I spent far too much time on that boring piano (boooo!) so only keys, el.bass and learning gtr now  Although for what we do, one really don't have to be a virtuos. Can't wait to buy a bunch of world plucks, bows, winds and percussions...started with an acoustic guitar for now, love it!


----------



## HeliaVox

I play the woodwinds, piano, voice, and I can get around pretty well on most other instruments. I wanted to be a conductor so I learned how to play anything I could get my hands on. I mostly compose now instead of playing gigs.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Vocals - pretty good (Pop/Jazz/Classical Tenor)
Drums and Percussion - good
Guitar - quite ok
Piano - rather amateur

I am good at everything rythmic and groovy, when it comes to instruments.
Harmonically only when I sing or produce.
But I learn, everyday


----------



## David Enos

Hello everyone, David Enos here. I play acoustic and electric bass. Vocals too (rock vocals). Here's some samples:

https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/davidenos
https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/dickvandyke Electric bass: 
(vocals on the clips with vocals along with a female vocalist; also, enough piano skills to record all sample library tracks)


----------



## Sly

Sly here, trumpet, various guitar, electric bass guitar, synth, latin percussion (cajon, bongos etc) - always looking to acquire and learn more as I have a low tolerance for computers.


----------



## NekujaK

Piano - studied classical as a child, but now can only muster the basics
Guitar - sporadically competent when the stars align
Balalaika - actually toured with a folk group back in the 70s/80s
Didjeridu - Studied for a year with a master player


----------



## TheKRock

the sax family, guitar, piano, cello (These I have or am currently taking lessons in) all the other stuff I play I just picked up: penny whistle and harmonica (for an irish punk band) various percs and drums etc, bass guitar (badly)


----------



## andrzejmakal

Hi
I play orchestral percussion and piano

cheers


----------



## laimg

Hi everyone

I play the chromatic harmonica as a hobby

https://soundcloud.com/laiharmonica
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrChromatica/videos

Warmest Regards!
Lai


----------



## BennyHendel

Any other oboists here?


----------



## NathalieP

Herman Witkam said:


> Nice list Doug.
> 
> Can you recommend any builders for Bansuri and Native Am. flute?


dghatchflutes.com dg is a Chippewa flute maker and makes some of the best sounding & professional flutes out there!


----------



## NathalieP

Nathalie Picard- Flute (cuban jazz), Native American Indian Flutes & singing with the traditional drum, composer. I especially enjoy doing recording sessions for film.


----------



## Merlin The Wise

Drums, guitars, bass, piano, keys, vocals. A little recorder, fiddle and mandolin, trombone years ago. Guitar I can do acoustic finger style/rest stroke classical, rock and blues. I sing pretty well... with a fairly wide range - but harmonies are my thing.


----------



## Cathbad

Trombonist

Tenor, Bass and Alto (are there even any alto trombone sample libraries???)

Done some movie and TV work in the past so you might have already heard me play without knowing it. Highlight was Alan Silvestri on the podium. What a clever composer with a marvellous musical imagination.


----------



## robcs

I'm a valved brass player - trumpet (Bb, C, Eb, Picc), flugelhorn, cornet, Eb tenor horn, and flugabone 

I play with a couple of army reserve bands here in Canada. Back in the UK, I was director of a concert wind band, which is what got me into composing and arranging - then it kind of snowballed into the world of VSTs lol


----------



## kro

guitar god, piano noob


----------



## Johnny K

I play 
Indian Tabla
Dhol Drum
Duff
Dholak
Tumbi
Tadd (Small Hand Drum)
Indian Bells 


Magnificent 7 (Afro Celt & Dhol Foundation)

Enjoy.


----------



## Hellfog

Electric Guitar, Classical Guitar, Piano, Synth, Bass, Drums


----------



## Navid Lancaster

Guitar (electric and acoustic), piano. Sometimes drums, harmonica.


----------



## VladK

Digital piano with various VSTi, and real classical guitar.


----------



## Dear Villain

Free bass accordion


----------



## davidhewitson

(In descending order of competency!) 

Piano, vocals, violin/fiddle, tin whistle, kalimba :D


----------



## cyrene

Just piano, but oddly enough that seems to be enough when you want to produce and record music. Well done, my parents.


----------



## Loïc D

Bass guitar
Electric guitar
Piano
Synth & drum programming
Sliding whistle


----------



## bosone

I'm mainly an electrical guitarist but i'd like to say that I play bad a lot of instruments (most bought during my trips around the world)


----------



## lbassignani

Electric bass (I am as well a session musician) and classical guitar (although very our of shape with that)


----------



## Umi_Yu

used to play bass guitar but now manly playing computer!


----------



## kingyukon

Mainly piano. I know enough guitar to be dangerous!


----------



## Robo Rivard

Drums and hammered dulcimer.


----------



## antoniostrad

I play violin and viola.


----------



## rnieto

Guitar
Chapman Stick
Electric bass
Some drums
And I'm the worst keyboard player ever, so thank dog for the pencil tool and automation curves.


----------



## Meredithmoo25

I am a professional French Horn player. 

I am a seasoned session player having performed on soundtracks for Disney, Marvel, and Pixar as well as with artists such as Sir Paul McCartney Robbie Williams, Mumford, and Sons, and Josh Groban to name a few. I have played with orchestras all across the globe including the London Symphony Orchestra, BBC Philharmonic, Hawaii Symphony (and many more) plus numerous Broadway shows and tours. I now do remote session work in all genres and styles but my niche is "epic" music and orchestral stuff for films, TV, and video games.

If anyone needs a French Horn for their project I am for hire!
I record stereo on two ribbon mics on Logic (I also studied audio engineering and producing at Berklee so I know how to deliver a quality recording!)
I have a quick turn around and can read music or play by ear to a MIDI track (I can also help compose your french horn parts too)

Feel free to contact me via m website at: https://www.meredithplayshorn.com/

I also contract virtual orchestras. Need an orchestra to play your piece? I can arrange virtual session musicians for you and deal with all the technical stuff while you focus on your composition!


----------



## MrPG

Piano, Hammond C3 (real thing), Rhodes etc. and a little Guitar.


----------



## proggermusic

My first post on this forum! And I'm so glad this thread exists, such a good idea.

I'm a professional saxophonist and keyboardist, and I also play/record clarinet, flute, guitar, and bass. I teach college piano and composition in Austin.

I record occasional percussion and vocal parts, but usually on my own silly projects!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

- trumpet (main instrument)
- flügelhorn (main instrument)
- alt/tenor trombone
- tuba
- concert flute (a tiny bit)
- piano

Most important of all though, is the valuable musicians I know and have been fortunate enough to play with over the pas 30 years. No instrument or library beats being able to play with other, likeminded human beings!

Mark


----------



## MattDeimann

I am a guitarist and singer!


----------



## Max Alain

My name is Max Alain and I play trombone, euphonium, and timpani!


----------



## Kevinside

I play recorder, alto recorder..., irish flutes, flute and clarinet...and of course piano...
And now i will return to violin, cause i love this instrument...

My question...

Is everybody here, who plays an instrument also composing music?


----------



## jaredforth

Jared Forth - Acoustic & Electric Guitar, Electric Bass, Double Bass


----------



## Music.Landscapes

Ethan Brown - Percussion


----------



## EddBlakeley

Hey folks. Pretty standard fare here: guitars, piano, bass, drums, and a bit of violin and trombone for good measure.

Most of the time I'm too lazy to do it for my own stuff though. For shame!


----------



## rardier

Hi, I have played and studied piano and viola, now I play...sequencer, midi keyboard and midi pads.

Regards


----------



## theman79

bunja 
guitar voice and synth


----------



## Double Helix

I'm David -- sing & play piano/synths
And I still have my ol' dad's 1919 King cornet, on which I can play two scales (!)
Kalimba
Ukulele
Rainstick :-}


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Guitar
Bass (although just with a pick like I am playing the guitar)
Started taking piano lessons two weeks ago


----------



## LudovicVDP

Depends...


What do you play well? -> Nothing
What do you play so badly like you barely dare to say it? -> Piano... and some harmonica... and a guitar covered in dust.


(I used to be ok with percussions in another life (Xylo, celeste, timpani...->playing in orchestra)


----------



## Riz

I’m very good at playing bottles of red wine and drinking synths.

Hmmm, maybe shouldn’t answer that question on a Friday night...


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Riz said:


> I’m very good at playing bottles of red wine and drinking synths.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe shouldn’t answer that question on a Friday night...


Did you mean absinthe?


----------



## Danilebob

Daniel Gregory - Flute and Pennywhistles (Bb, C, D)
I also do piano, trumpet, and french horn at an intermediate level.


----------



## Emanu1674

Hi, i'm Emanuel and i play the Piano and dust covered Electric Guitar (sometimes).
But my favorite instrument is the Computer


----------



## [email protected]

Harikiran Menon from India here. 
I play the drums and guitar.


----------



## GuitarGeck

Ian Whyte - classical guitar


----------



## sostenuto

Piano, Electronic Organ _ (_Rodgers)_, Keyboards, Shauhachi Flute(s)


----------



## dflood

In descending order of competence from fairly decent to god-awful:

acoustic guitar
electric guitar
mandolin
vocals
harmonica
banjo
keyboards
percussion
violin

These days it’s about 95% virtual instruments.


----------



## veranad

I play guitar and I sing.

Now I am learning to play piano.


----------



## kilgurt

Guitar


----------



## dunamisstudio

Guitar (Electric, Acoustic, Bass)


----------



## Lohena

Nothing any longer due to multiple RSIs, hence why I'm finally getting into VIs!! Used to play guitar, piano, sax, and a little trombone.


----------



## ryans

Drums, bass, guitar, organ, recorder, melodica, piano.

None of them particularly well I might add.


----------



## Dear Villain

Percussionist: spoons, in particular. I've been known to crank out some pretty mean beats for a stadium full (ok, a table full) of oatmeal-eating music lovers. I've had to recently retire my spoons after crusted on oatmeal was impossible to remove. I've begun producing my brand of kitchen clang-werks using Spitfire's BBS (Big Beautiful Spoons, nothing to do with British people who use very tiny teaspoons). These virtual spoons are game changers, especially since they recorded them with 84 mics, some of which were placed on the floor next to the ceramic kitchen tiles, leading to a beautiful ressonance no other sample developer has been able to achieve with their spoon library.


----------



## Alex84

Guitar and Bass 🤘


----------



## muratkayi

Hi,
I play Steel guitar, lap steel guitar and Dobro (resonator Square neck steel guitar) in a range from pop or progressive or contemporary over to more rootsy stuff like bluegrass, old-time, delta blues.

It's also fun for me to explore gypsy swing sounds on the Dobro as can be heard here


----------



## Alchemedia

Guitar (electric & acoustic), Bass, Keys/Synth, Buchla Easel, Sax, Flute, Blues Harp, Dulcimer, and last but not least Zero Input Mixer.


----------



## chica-chan

Classical pianist! Been playing for most of my life. I took some time off from serious study in my mid-twenties because of some health issues. I'm also a somewhat passable accordionist and am learning to play the guitar and the cajón.


----------



## Galisteo

Hey all, I play keyboards and some guitar. And my PC. That has to be an instrument these days. It's the power cord and the knobs to my Rhodes clones, it's my Leslie for my virtual B3 (and so on). And whatever VST is needed for filling out the music. Cheers!


----------



## Mithnaur

Keyboards, guitar (electric and acoustic), bass. A little bit of Shakuashi too
I had the opportunity to make an initiation to the harp and the Kora. I just love these instruments so bewitching. If I could I would play everything ^^


----------



## Jeff Tremblett

Guitar (elec and acoustic), electric bass, mandolin, octave mandolin, high and low tin whistles. A lot of metal and celtic styles!


----------



## holdenhk

guitar


----------



## eliemedeiros

guitar, keyboards, bass, drums (all badly!)


----------



## littlegtplr

Guitar (acoustic, electric) and Drums


----------



## bill5

Keyboards and sing. I also rock the triangle.


----------



## Rossy

Drums
Percussion
Piano
Classical Guitar
Bass


----------



## bassballz

Piano and synths
Electric bass
Guitar (a work in progress)


----------



## darkogav

It's in the sig..


----------



## Utkarsh

primarily Indian Bamboo Flute (trained classically)
‘Can’ play western flute too.


----------



## Dirtgrain

Guitar, piano, harmonica (diatonic)


----------



## hoxclab

I play boys moms


----------



## ShemS76

Hi, saxes (satb) and clarinets (full Rande) are my strongest, and I've played most woodwinds at some point (flute, oboe, bassoon,) in a "good enough to double," capacity, but that's about it. 

I'm decent piano/keyboard player, I've even played accordion. I've done a little various percussion, but I'm not really a 'drummer' (can't play snare rudiments = not a full fledged drummer IMHO.) 

I don't have access to all of these instruments, but I have enough to take up too much room in my apartment!


----------



## utkujj

*Violin* since 7 years old.Im 28 years old by the way.Working in opera orchestra now.So if there will be anyone who needs help with violin text me.

I took *piano* lessons from conservatory years.Not an easy peasy to play like violin for me of course.I can play erik satie's at least but i am using piano with every piece i make so need to improve for sure.

Guitar
Not like guthrie govan level of course but i can play easily when i do practise.


----------



## rAC

Organ - had lessons on a Thomas two manual 2 ½ octave pedalboard (which had a built in Moog) when I was a teenager.
very much a beginner on piano (actually a 88 note synth with weighted keys) and bass guitar (P bass and 5 string J bass).


----------



## noldar12

Classical double-bass, folk mountain dulcimer, a tiny bit of cello, and enough piano to be dangerous. I've messed around a bit with fiddle, but given the strength it takes to play double-bass, I tend to strangle a fiddle <smile>.


----------



## Msesenton

Pianist / Composer


----------



## outland

Mostly, I play (in descending order) tenor and soprano sax (though, as with most saxophonists, I played the others, alto and baritone, as well), flute, and WX5. I also play jazz piano and synthesizer, acoustic (double bass) and fretless basses, and renaissance winds, folk flutes, and percussion. At one time, I also played classical, folk, and electric guitars, but that was a while ago. 

B.A. in Music Education, M.M. in Music Composition in Electronic Music. 

Many thanks, BTW, for maintaining here a more cordial tone than some of the other sites I've been on that pertain to the concerns of electronic musicians. It is appreciated!


----------



## Plugintester

EUROPE
Piano / Synth
El. /Ac guitar
El. Bass
Bongos, Congas, Cabasa
Vocals
YT channel Plugintester 


https://youtube.com/channel/UCrQtsYpf4ePyhGTD4qvKXxQ


----------



## xandde1

I play Mandolin, as wel as Acoustic & Electric Guitars =)


----------



## Superabbit

I'm glad the question was what DO you play vs. what CAN you play.

Drum kit, guitar, bass, keys (car and house), lead and backing vox.

The best way to describe my music reading skills is to say that I at least I DO know which tiny letters to scribble down next to the clef. I do much better with drum notation because there are only 4 notes and no accidentals.


----------



## captainmarko

Keyboards to make a living. Several others for which I would only be paid to stop.


----------



## Double Helix

captainmarko said:


> Keyboards to make a living. . .


What's your main 'board when you play out?


----------



## captainmarko

Double Helix said:


> What's your main 'board when you play out?


Korg Kronos with a Roland A-500 and a Korg Kronos at work.


----------



## Double Helix

^^^
Cool, I have two Kronos(s), as well: Kronos73 for live gigs (will have had it ten years come August), and a Kronos2 88 that I use as midi controller at home


----------



## captainmarko

Double Helix said:


> ^^^
> Cool, I have two Kronos(s), as well: Kronos73 for live gigs (will have had it ten years come August), and a Kronos2 88 that I use as midi controller at home


Nice. I use a NI S88mk2 for the studio controller. Hard to beat that KK interface.


----------



## Luiz Rodrigues

Evan Gamble said:


> Evan Gamble-*Concert B Flat Trumpet*


Luiz Rodrigues - nylon guitar, finger style. Composing and arranging for some years, now using MuseScore editor.


----------



## Prod.byT

Tyson Baker - Producer for 2 years, lifelong musician starting on trombone, guitar, and eventually the electric and upright bass. I'm getting my degree at UNCG in Jazz Studies and looking forward to meeting or collaborating with anyone in the Greensboro/Triad area or NC in general.


----------



## TSMan

Mostly C Trumpet with an occasional Bb and Piccolo Trumpet thrown in. Plus, of course, the computer


----------



## Lord Daknight

My midi keyboard and my recorder from primary school (not good at them yet though)


----------



## I need a better name

I play piano, do vocals here and there, and have prior experience in some string instruments. Once upon a time I played guitar.


----------



## Rudianos

I have throttled back a bit from instruments I own, play.

Oboe - Fox 300
Alto Sax - B&S Codera
Clarinet - Conn 514N Silver
Grand Piano - Kohler and Campbell
Digital Piano - Casio 160 Privia
Rercorders - Yamaha Soprano and Alto

VI world brought me to buy and greatly enjoy a Bawu from China.

Used to have a Soprano Yamaha Custom, Buffet Festival Clarinet, Loree Royale Oboe, and Conn Naked Lady Tenor. Without University less and less performances so practice focused so I released them to others, lol sell. Maybe I get them again down the line.


----------



## Bpack

Hi I'm Brian. I'm just your common guitar guy. Session stuff. I am close to Muscle Shoals, AL so I get to do cool stuff for people around here. Mixing, production, collaborations, that sort of thing. 
I prefer writing epic, cinematic music.


----------



## swayducky

I play a tiny bit of piano (learned for a few weeks using an app).

Lately been trying to get into orchestral. Very expensive habit. Hope I keep at it.

Check me out: https://soundcloud.com/swayducky


----------



## maro

Hi! I play 
Hohner Accordion 
Upright piano Petrof 
Nord Electro Keys 
Sonivox Eighty Eight Ensemble Grand piano.
Maro


----------



## heid

Hi ! Pianist, keyboardist here  Learning guitar atm


----------



## Mentalruss27

russell chapman....
heavy aggressive guitar is my main love, but also play any style el/ac guitar and el bass


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn

my strengh lies in composing, songwriting and toplining in English and Dutch. Examples: Lars on Spotify


----------

